# Craftsman 6.75 B&S Oil Leak HELP!



## SuprltvCnspircy (Jul 26, 2012)

Ive got a 6.75 Briggs and Stratton mower (944.65361) and it is leaking oil from somewhere. Ive cleaned the engine multiple times, pulled it apart and cant pin point the leak. I have replaced the main seal, the head gasket, the dip stick seal and its still spitting oil out. I can tell its coming from the top because the flywheel is kicking it everywhere on the engine.

I found one small hole on top by the crankshaft that does lead to oil, but it completely opened. Im not sure if it is supposed to be sealed (has no threads) or if its maybe venting?


Im out of ideas. Please help!


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Can you double check the model #? I cannot get this model # to show up to view this engine.


----------



## SuprltvCnspircy (Jul 26, 2012)

Sorry! Missed a number 944.365361


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Still unable to view this engine with this #.


----------



## SuprltvCnspircy (Jul 26, 2012)

that number is a number from a sticker on the mower housing. Has a model number and a serial number.

Where should I be looking?


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

That is where the #'s are. Are the #'s clear to read or is there some distortion to the #'s? I entered the last model # you gave several times with no luck. I would like to be able to see the breakdown of this engine.


----------



## SuprltvCnspircy (Jul 26, 2012)

Im not allowed to upload photos yet, but it says 944.365361-model 052305M 004185 - serial


----------



## SuprltvCnspircy (Jul 26, 2012)

bump!


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

SuprltvCnspircy said:


> bump!


Thump!


----------

